

Handling Auto-Generated Lambda Expressions while C# to Java Conversion - ozman
http://codeporting.com/blog/csharp-to-java-conversion/archive/2012/05/30/codeporting-c2java-now-supports-lambda-expressions.html

======
fruchtose
I imagine the backend of this conversion must involve some heavy-duty type
inference. Very slick feature!

~~~
ozman
@fructose, we are still working on LINQ and more LINQ features will be ready
for C# to java conversion in coming months.

